# -

## Disnet

ʻ - ,       ,    ,           .     ,  -             . 
       ʻ -        . . 
       ʻ -           . .         ,       ,         1/. 
              ʻ    ,         ,  ,   ,  ,      12  30 . 
          :       ,     -       ,  .             ,         .           ,         . 
                        .     :  - ,    ,   -  . 
         ʻ       ,       - .    ,         .      ,     ,    . ,            ,              . 
           ʻ    ,  :  "",  """,  "",  "",  "  "  . 
       ʻ -   ,    ,     ,    ,        .  
       ʻ -  ,  !

----------


## alexx76



----------


## Enter

http://www.vak.com.ua/index.php/tarify/internet 

     Internet. 
  . 
)))))))))))

----------


## derikpro

.    "",         .

----------

> .    "",         .

----------


## kit

-    , : http://disnet.com.ua/index.php/tarify   

> .    "",         .

    -?   ?

----------


## derikpro

> -?   ?

  1.   ,      ,    .  
2.        ,  .  
         ,         .

----------


## kit

,      -  ,     .
       -    (VAK)    -     (,     -        ). 
      -     .

----------


## 23q

, ,  .       .   ,  ).         . http://www.extratel.net.ua/

----------

